# Predial hous



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me when the house tax bills are sent out? I know it is in March, this is the first year for us. I understand that as we are registered as non resident, living in the UK, it will be sent to our UK address? Our lawyer completed the registration, but did not put our full UK postcode on the document, but it us correct on both of our nif documents, so I assume that it will find us??? Thank you


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Bills are being sent out now for payment by the end of April. Get registered for access online and you can pay that way.


----------



## Em2cv (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you, I have been on the predial site, but have not so far been able to work out how to register!!! So it may be a visit to the financias when we are over the end of March.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't forget to bring with you some actual proof of where you live in the UK (service bill etc) as they will need to see it to be able to use the UK address for correspondence.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Portaldasfinancas.gov.pt 

Look on the page for É a 1ª vez que utiliza este site? and go from there.


----------

